# Would it be cruel to keep just one?



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm just worried about overwhelming myself, never having had one before I'm not sure how much work they require or what the noise will be like. There's someone home all day so it's not often it would be home alone. Would it be happy on it's own or would I really be better getting 2 together? Obviously I want what's best for the bird.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I have one tiel... but I will probably get another one before too long and I would recommend getting two together... I think it's probably healthier to have a companion for them, even though they will probably bond with each other moreso than their human flock. I have only had mine a few weeks and owning a tiel is like owning two year old I think. They do demand a lot of attention and they can be loud... but they are also a lot of fun and I find my tiel very sweet and social. Take a look around this forum - you can learn a lot about all our tiels and what they're like. I'm sure you'll see we all absolutely adore them - even if sometimes they are a handful!


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

As long as it gets attention you don't need another bird. In fact another bird means more attention to give! (although i want another one)

What's best for the bird is keeping it's cage clean, healthy diet, and lots of cuddles.

As for noises, i have a female bird and shes not noisy whats so ever, there will be one or two days where she gets incredibly happy and sings to herself though.

Also getting two in one go can cause a negative effect, like they will bond to each other more than you, if you get one, you have more chances to bond with your little bird companion


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with Belinda, I recently took on a cockatiel who's owners couldn't take the constant calling from the Cockatiel (a male) after the budgie died. He settled in straight away and made friends with the others quickly, no more calling out. Cockatiels are flock birds and very sociable so will be very demanding if they don't have a feathered companion, at least when you are out you wouldn't have to feel guilty about leaving your cockatiel on his/her own. Females are quieter so you wouldn't expect the lonley calls you can gets from a cock bird but it doesn't mean to say they don't mind if you're not about. I have been keeping Cockatiels for over 14 years and have a little flock of them now so I have learnt a few things about their behaviour over the years.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Belinda and Jess, my group gets upset if even one of them leaves the room or me for that matter!!! And just because you get them together doesn't necessarily mean they'll bond to each other and not to you. I got Fuzzy and Cinnamon together but Cinnamon loves me more than she could ever love any bird. She would rather sit with me all day than pow around with the birds. Fuzzy likes the other birds but he's very persistent on getting his attention from me too. So I don't think you'll have an issue bonding with them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally was my only female before i got another tiel--a male. she screamed too much when i left the room and wouldnt stop--a downside to them bonding to you, they may bond TOO much. i would suggest a second bird, they still bond to you if you give them EACH one on one time with you.


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone, 2 it is then.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea i would say 2 as they do keep each other company no matter how much you spend with them. I have had no screaming or nightfrights with both of my tiels and as i had lucky first iv had no problems at all, since iv got male and female i dont see them as loud or noisy. Budgies are noisy compared to tiels, as they get excited and when they bicker or scream bloody murder if my hand are near.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

i want to get another one toooooooooo ^^ if only to hear them talk to each other. i would keep them in separate cages tho so they still bond to me and not each other


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

RubyFeuer said:


> i want to get another one toooooooooo ^^ if only to hear them talk to each other. i would keep them in separate cages tho so they still bond to me and not each other


My have been living in the same cage for five years now, they are both very bonded to me. With each other they are okay but not very bonded, although they do like each others company, on some days more then on others.


----------



## verean (Nov 7, 2010)

I currently only have one, but might expand and get another one once i get a bigger cage.


----------

